# Different strains growing together?



## jackson1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Has anyone found that growing certain strains together was not a good idea? Or is it that any strain can grow side by side with any strain?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 14, 2010)

it can be done, but you may need to do some sort of training on some to keep your canopy even.  If you were to grow a sativa with an indica, there is a high probability that the sativa will want to be a taller plant.  So you may need to apply some techniques like LST, or supercropping to keep it shorter.

I grew 6 of the same thing this last time, and I'm wishing I had added a little bit of variety.  I grew all sativas, and I'm down to about a 3rd of 1/2 gallon jar of my Afghani.....so I'll not have any sleepy time smoke for awhile, unless I trade with a buddy or something.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

I grow a lot of dif strains..the hardest part is getting them all close to the light (i use crates) and adjusting the nutes for each plant if you have to I havent had to yet..Also they will be done at dif times. Now the pos is that you will have variiety, if one plant isnt that potent hopefully the other will be or if one gets mold etc hopefully the others are resistant strains..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 14, 2010)

:yeahthat:

I love variety so I prefer to grow many different strains at once.  I also like a perpetual flowering situation and as soon as I have a space in my bloom closet another plant or two goes in so that every few weeks to a month I harvest one or two plants. I use everything from milk crates, reinforced cardboard boxes & hard drive cases to old speakers, boards, buckets & books to keep the canopy in my garden nice and even...  I'm an organic soil grower and one of the things I didn't care for when I used to grow in hydro was the need to grow ideally in single or very similar strain runs in order to keep all the plants the same size for optimum light exposure since I couldn't raise and lower the plants. I didn't care for that and also stepping on hydroton barefoot! Ouch! :hubba:

Peace!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> I love variety so I prefer to grow many different strains at once.  I also like a perpetual flowering situation and as soon as I have a space in my bloom closet another plant or two goes in so that every few weeks to a month I harvest one or two plants. I use everything from milk crates, reinforced cardboard boxes & hard drive cases to old speakers, boards, buckets & books to keep the canopy in my garden nice and even...  I'm an organic soil grower and one of the things I didn't care for when I used to grow in hydro was the need to grow ideally in single or very similar strain runs in order to keep all the plants the same size for optimum light exposure since I couldn't raise and lower the plants. I didn't care for that and also stepping on hydroton barefoot! Ouch! :hubba:
> 
> Peace!



:yeahthat:

However, I run DWC in individual buckets.  This way, I can raise or lower the buckets as needed to keep an even canopy and also so each plant can get the nute concentrations that it needs for its growth stage.  I generally run 6-8 buckets at a time, so changing out the nutes is not a major ordeal.  However, many more buckets and it would be an all day project.

Yeah, watch out for that hydrotron--it really hurts when you step on it barefoot.  I had a friend find a hydrotron ball and they tried to feed it to my dog--they thought it was dry dog food :rofl:.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 15, 2010)

I have two strains, White Castle (WW x Ice) and Master Chronic.  The MC wanted to grow taller than the WC.  So, I ended up tying down two of the four Mcs in order to even out the canopy. Plus, the MC seems to be more nutrient-sensitive than the WC.  That means, like 2Dog and THG said, that each strain might require different amounts of nutes.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2010)

i am growing an indica and sative now and like 2dog said i have to put the short indica's on whatever to make them as tall as the sativa. I have not had to use different nutrients so far. I wish I had done the low stress training on the sativas. I think it is too late now.


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

A Whiteberry, a Trainwreck, and a Bluehell.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 15, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> A Whiteberry, a Trainwreck, and a Bluehell.






Chef...


Are those 300 watt Giant CFL's you have ? If so, Where did you buy them, I'm trying to find some in town and not online where it's around 50$ a bulb.


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2010)

BioDynamic said:
			
		

> Chef...
> 
> 
> Are those 300 watt Giant CFL's you have ? If so, Where did you buy them, I'm trying to find some in town and not online where it's around 50$ a bulb.



Hve a look here...hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/105-Watt-Compact-Fluorescent/


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 15, 2010)

I like them cfls


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Got the 68 watt/300 eqiv at home depot, i also got a 65 watter at lowes. These were actually under $20.00 a piece.


----------

